# Because we all need to smile and get along (pictures!)



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Adorable pictures! and yes...they grow too darn fast!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Cute pictures!!! Thanks for the smile they gave me tonight!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, make me smile!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pictures. My dogs would love a pool with a slide, but they would want a bigger one. LOL So we just have a pool.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cute pics! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

How old is Riot!? I am trying to guage what I can expect Koda to look like each month and how big she will be! She is already growing too fast so I soak up all her puppiness now!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

That little Golden really grew or you used a really long lens to get the foreshortening.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> How old is Riot!? I am trying to guage what I can expect Koda to look like each month and how big she will be! She is already growing too fast so I soak up all her puppiness now!



Yes, soak it up now! Once Ri was out of the puppy stage, I was ready for another one 

He is about 1 year in the picture. The one with him as a puppy, I think he is maybe 4 months. I really can't remember. He is actually on the small side for a male. He has just hit 60 pounds. I think he's the perfect size!


----------

